# List of Countries Without Motorways/Highways/Autobahns



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Verso said:


> ^^ True, but we can safely say there are no motorways _officially_ in Iceland (by Icelandic standards).


I think we can safely say that Iceland does have motorway grade roads though.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes, but does it have a motorway?


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

In the practical sense yes.
In the bureaucratic sense no


----------



## spacetweek (Jan 6, 2009)

The lack of a universal standard for 'motorway' is a problem. It results in some countries having roads that are nearly motorway but not defined as such (e.g. Iceland, the UK) and other countries having roads that are not good enough to be motorway but are still legally defined as such anyway (e.g. Brazil, Latvia).

Generally, in the Western world, there is a universal description, but it is difficult to categorise roads in developing countries.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

spacetweek said:


> Generally, in the Western world, there is a universal description, but it is difficult to categorise roads in developing countries.


Even in the developed world there are many roads that are up to motorway standards but are not categorized as such. For example are many German "Autobahnähnliche Straßen" (motorway-like roads) and French Voie Expresse which can be categorized as motorways in other countries. The same goes for many Czech, Austrian and Polish expressways, which allow 120 or 130 km/h.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't think Latvia has any motorway.


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

None of motorway-like roads are classified as motorways in Latvia.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

The newer dual carriageways in Estonia (which we call I class roads) would be classified as motorways in many countries but over here they're not. The stupid thing is that we also have separate standards and even traffic rules for motorways but the required AADT is higher than we'll probably ever achieve on any rural road.


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

^ Also you have a motorway sign which isn't used on Estonian roads and is included in road rule book. Latvia has something similar but with an expressway sign.


----------



## Tepes (Sep 11, 2011)

Rinchinlhumbe said:


> Bhutan does not have any, thats for sure.


Surprisingly, it does:

https://maps.google.com/?ll=27.443849,89.661913&spn=0.068021,0.132093&t=h&z=14

The orange road on the map above, labeled Babesa - Thimphu Expressway has access controlled interchanges. It is the 2nd highest expressway in the Himalayas after the Lhasa - Airport Expressway.

Nepal however seems to lack motorways, and to my knowledge also Bangladesh.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

I think that countries like Iceland, Estonia and Latvia shouldn't be included. Doesn't matter if they don't have a special designation of motorway in their laws but if they actually have roads that are divideed, at least 2x2 and grade-separated. And they have some.
Other such Montenegro, Andorra, San Marino, ect... don't have any.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't think Macau has any motorway at all (given the size of that country/territory).

And for completely obvious reasons, Vactican City does not have one (no-brainer)


----------



## Exethalion (Dec 23, 2008)

Once the HK-Macau road link is completed, Macau's small streets may be flooded with traffic. I would imagine they will build some new infrastructure to account for this. They could also do with better integration into the mainland motorway system.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Exethalion said:


> Once the HK-Macau road link is completed, Macau's small streets may be flooded with traffic. I would imagine they will build some new infrastructure to account for this. They could also do with better integration into the mainland motorway system.


Yeah.

Still, I think only an extremely limited number of private vehicles will be able to use the new HK<->Macau road link. Most will be for tourist and shuttle buses and perhaps some rental cars and taxis. It will decongest the existing water transport routes (i.e. mostly dominated by ferry company TurboJET).

We'll see.

Either way, given the urban layout of Macau, I can't imagine how they can expand the road network even further. 

With that said, Macau is building a medium capacity rail transit line to hopefully decongest the vehicular traffic in a number of areas.

澳門輕軌系統


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

italystf said:


> Monaco and Andorra.
> 
> However Belarus has motorways.
> 
> Maybe Iceland hasn't.




It matter of opinion.

Andorra has a small stretch near the southern border with a dual carriageway 2x2, limited to 80 and some roundabouts.

Is is accepted as highway?

(the almost whole road network is limited to 50, not because signals... but just because mountains)


https://maps.google.es/maps?q=sant+...d=7Lrh_2AGTxvsrJGqNlBg3A&cbp=12,27.89,,0,-5.3


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

alserrod said:


> Is is accepted as highway?


Oh, c'mon.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

alserrod said:


> Is is accepted as highway?


It's an highway but not a motorway/expressway/freeway. Highway just means main road and it could be even 1+1.
This thread isn't about highways but motorways/expressways/freeways, that must have at least 2 lanes for each direction, a median and not have at-grade junctions, roundabouts, traffic lights and private driveways.
So, there are no motorways/expressways/freeways in Andorra.


----------



## spacetweek (Jan 6, 2009)

Montenegro has a motorway under construction since last year between Podgorica and the Kosovo border. It will be its first.


----------



## Stefan-SRB (Sep 17, 2012)

spacetweek said:


> Montenegro has a motorway under construction since last year between Podgorica and the Kosovo border. It will be its first.


You have wrong infnly motorway under construction is between Podgorica and Kolasin.Here is map.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

^^ This map is 8-10 years outdated. Some motorways such as Slovenian A2 and A5 and Croatia A9 have been completed since long.


----------



## ukraroad (Jul 18, 2015)

Afghans don't have those, I believe Laos neither. Mongolia for sure no


----------



## Stefan-SRB (Sep 17, 2012)

italystf said:


> ^^ This map is 8-10 years outdated. Some motorways such as Slovenian A2 and A5 and Croatia A9 have been completed since long.


Nn map "light green" is motorway without stopping lane.


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

Stefan-SRB said:


> Nn map "light green" is motorway without stopping lane.



Thats correct! Look here at the Slovenian A5 

https://www.google.se/maps/@46.6064...pMoTD1hcMXCmpSHmDPDQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sv


----------



## ukraroad (Jul 18, 2015)

Stefan-SRB said:


> Nn map "light green" is motorway without stopping lane.


In Ukraine they spoil that meaning I guess, because they show M06 as expressway from Rivne, which never had been


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Kyrgyzstan definitely doesn't have any motorways. Tajikistan neither. And none of the Pacific minor islands.

The funny thing about Liechtenstein and Monaco is that, while they don't have motorways in their territories, they are served by motorways. I remember seeing Monaco from French A8.


----------



## Julien06200 (Mar 10, 2014)

CNGL said:


> The funny thing about Liechtenstein and Monaco is that, while they don't have motorways in their territories, they are served by motorways. I remember seeing Monaco from French A8.


Monaco have no motorway on its soil, but the French motorway A500 is dedicated to serve it. I think the Monegasque government paid for it, even if it stops some 3km away from the border.


----------



## Marokino (Sep 16, 2009)

Mauritania ?


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Julien06200 said:


> Monaco have no motorway on its soil, but the French motorway A500 is dedicated to serve it. I think the Monegasque government paid for it, even if it stops some 3km away from the border.


Similar to the Swiss A13 that also serves Liechtenstein.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

'List of countries without highways'. In that case the list is easy to make: The Holy See a.k.a. Vatican City is the only country without highways (i.e. main roads). All they have are just minor streets.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Macau(?)


----------



## ukraroad (Jul 18, 2015)

Macau does have those, or if it doesn't, there is a bridge btw Hong Kong and Macau u/c(see a thread about it in Bridges forum). The smallest country having expwys is Singapore. Maybe DRC is the biggest not having them(or Greenland, which is not technically a country). Ch


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Bermuda doesn't have any controlled-access divided highway... I think South Sudan and Central African Republic also don't


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

Namibia doesn't have motorways. The have a really good highway network, and for a pretty large country they have population of 2,1 millions so they don't need motorways.

Motorways are good view that country is developed but in some countries there is no need for them, only for dense populated areas.

On the other side there is not so developed countries with motorways which they built from loans and foreign investments.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The northern half of the Windhoek Bypass has motorway characteristics


----------



## Namibija (Sep 20, 2015)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The northern half of the Windhoek Bypass has motorway characteristics


Yeah, but as you disscused later, bypass around Reykyavik has motorway characteristics, but still we can't say that Iceland is in group of countries with motorways.

But we can comapre those two countries, they are not densly populated, and they cover large areas. So need for double carriageways are only around densly populated areas which in this case their capitals.


----------



## spacetweek (Jan 6, 2009)

Montenegro's first motorway opened recently.


----------



## spacetweek (Jan 6, 2009)

Cambodia opened its first motorway, Phnom Penh-Sihanoukville, 187 km.


----------



## PovilD (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks like Latvia, Estonia are only EU countries without motorways (rather motorway signed roads).

Estonia has motorway-like roads, just without motorway sign. I would mark them as motorways since many countries don't use motorway signs.
Speed limit in Estonian 2x2 motorways are also 110 km/h which is decent motorway speed in many countries.

Latvia is building Kekava bypass which will be first more generic motorway(-like) section. Right now from completed sections we have some 1+1 grade separated road sections of E22. A6 in Ogre may count, some streets in Riga. Too short for being real motorway though.

---
Lithuania has motorways, but with some substandard sections which would classify as high standard dual cariegeway rather than generic Euro-standard motorway.
We have some sections that look decent (Soviet-built A1 in West Lithuania, recently built A5 to Polish border)


----------



## Džiugas (Jun 1, 2012)

PovilD said:


> Looks like Latvia, Estonia are only EU countries without motorways (rather motorway signed roads).


Can't remember any motorways in Malta.


----------



## PovilD (Dec 26, 2011)

Džiugas said:


> Can't remember any motorways in Malta.


Yes.
Malta is easy to miss since it's kinda a micro country, biggest difference from Andorra, San Marino, it has EU membership.
I rarely see footage from Malta. I saw YouTube video they have some urban expressway like streets (or it just underpasses, idk).


----------



## satanism (Mar 6, 2011)

PovilD said:


> Yes.
> Malta is easy to miss since it's kinda a micro country, biggest difference from Andorra, San Marino, it has EU membership.
> I rarely see footage from Malta. I saw YouTube video they have some urban expressway like streets (or it just underpasses, idk).


Malta has some continuous grade separated dual carriageway, on route 1 around La Valetta/Sliema for a few miles but thats about it.


----------

